# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  How to keep Sea Fan

## Marine

Hi,

Can anyone share his or her experience to keep sea fan ? Or any recommended web site that discuss about sea fan. I have bought a sea fan 2 wks ago and it only open "flower" once awhile and is not completely open. Don't know what happen...

----------


## kelstorm

Hi,

Can anyone share his or her experience to keep sea fan ? Or any recommended web site that discuss about sea fan. I have bought a sea fan 2 wks ago and it only open &amp;amp;quot;flower&amp;amp;quot; once awhile and is not completely open. Don't know what happen... 
----------------
Ivan, open flower?? what u mean?? the polyps open up izit?? they require strong lightings even though some species do not fancy strong lightings.. u have to try and error... Place them in location where they are strong current... feed sparing with brineshrimp nauplii (newly hatched BS) once or twice when the polyps are opened.[ :Grin: ] all the best in this species.. they can be quite nice.. but extremely delicated[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Marine

thanks. but what is the procedure to hatch BS ? can teach ?[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

Go to this site
hatching brine shrimps
hatching brine shrimps 2
hatching brine shrimps 3



[ :Grin: ]

----------


## sphinx_v

i simply use marinesnow or any liquid food for sea fan and so far so good. just got a sun coral. still trying to feed them at nite seperately with frozen copepod and anything else but with only little luck. just open up a little. fingers crossed.

----------


## kelstorm

marinesnow?? what is that?[: :Smile: ]

----------


## Marine

Hey good news ![ :Grin: ] After i listen to the advise here and placed my sea fan in a location where there is higher current. My sea fan polyps starts to come out. I used a syringe to squeese some liquid coral food into the polyps. Now, they seems quite happy now.

Thanks  :Angel:

----------


## kelstorm

just make sure that u dun have seahorses as they love to cling on to it.. and result in the part dying off.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## sphinx_v

&amp;quot;Marine snow&amp;quot; is it's a plankton diet for filter feeder and develop by either nick dadin or david somethin...can't remember the name. once applied in the tank. it's like snowing in the tank hence the name marine snow i guess. the effect on my corals so far so good saw sealife and petmart selling...but very expensive!!!$40 for a bottle. Bought mine from hong kong...guess what only half the price...and not only that.....infact all including livestock are cheap... flame angel only about $24 how i wish i am there again soon. for more info on &amp;quot;Marine Snow&amp;quot; goto www.twolittlefishies.com

----------


## kelstorm

&amp;amp;amp;quot;Marine snow&amp;amp;amp;quot; is it's a plankton diet for filter feeder and develop by either nick dadin or david somethin...can't remember the name. once applied in the tank. it's like snowing in the tank hence the name marine snow i guess. the effect on my corals so far so good saw sealife and petmart selling...but very expensive!!!$40 for a bottle. Bought mine from hong kong...guess what only half the price...and not only that.....infact all including livestock are cheap... flame angel only about $24 how i wish i am there again soon. for more info on &amp;amp;amp;quot;Marine Snow&amp;amp;amp;quot; goto www.twolittlefishies.com
----------------
ok.. wouldn't that like increase the nitrate level in the tank or something like that??? constantly have food floating ard...[ :Grin: ]

----------

